# Jack3d 1,3 DMAA dangerous?



## Tomislav (Feb 19, 2012)

How much jack3d is potentially dangereous.Have you heared about some death caused by jack3d?

Link: http://newhope360.com/sports-amp-fitness-performance/dmaa-linked-death-2-us-soldiers-massive-recall-ensues?page=2

How much jack3d 1 3 dimethylamylamine is in one scoop of jack3d,and how much of DMAA is "safe and recommended" to use?

Wanna hear your opinion expecially of you experts!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

most i've had was 4 scoops and after that i needed a bong to bring me back to reality


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

I bought a 3 pack last time and it was great for 3 days, after that I needed 4 heaping scoops to feel anything. After 4 scoops it's Definatly thermogenic, I was sweating my ass off. No one knows how much is SAFE that's why they say not to go over 3 scoops.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

You don't need no expert, take 4 scoops and I bet you won't ever again. 1 - 2 is the recommend even Jack3d say never use more then 3!


----------



## Tomislav (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah,right. But I wanna know if anyone knows how much DMAA is in one scoop of jack3d,and how much dose of DMAA is "safe and recommended" ?

This is only what says on the box.

Proprietary Blend	4145mg	*

(Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate, Creatine Monohydrate, Beta Alanine (CarnoSyn®), Caffeine, 1,3-Dimethylamylamine HCL, Schisandra Chinensis (Berry) Extract (Standardized For Schizandrol A))


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

It's a prop blend. You will need to contact the manufacturer and even then they won't disclose the doseage


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Mish said:


> It's a prop blend. You will need to contact the manufacturer and even then they won't disclose the doseage


This.

Anecdotal reports suggest 40-50mg per serving. But these are just ballpark guesses.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Jack3d makes me a very grump git, so now I avoid.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd be surprised if it's more than 20mg DMAA per scoop, 2 scoops give me a decent effect and I'm pretty stim tolerant. Most supps with the amounts listed tend to contain around the 30mg mark.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Once I (not through my choice) used 4 scoops and I bounced off the walls in the gym, not good.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

It's like anything else, use it properly and you should be fine.


----------

